# Triple shaft question. Probably one for Ethan



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2012)

Evening guys.

I'm looking into getting a new driver and have one in particular in mind (Mizuno MP-630).

The Shafts in the driver in question are:

Mitsubishi Rayon Fubuki 64 MTS (for Mizuno)

And 

UST Mamiya AXIVcore Tour black

Just curious for a little feed back as to how these shafts will play as compared to my current shaft (Firmer/Softer, Higher/lower etc) which is a:

Fujikura Motore 65 (Made for Taylormade)

As a side note I have the Fubuki in my 5 wood and like the feel and flight it gives so kind of leaning towards this one. I've also reserved a Hybrid with the Fubuki shaft to try while I'm there.

I plan on hitting both prior to a final decision just curious as to opinions on these shafts.

Muchos Kudos in advance :thup:


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Gareth

The Fubuki is the standard shaft in the Mizuno 630, and although a 'made for' version, is a pretty good version and plays well. It would be a mid flight shaft. 

The Axivcore Black is also a good shaft, a higher launch shaft, but low spin for its launch.

UST have a virtual fitting programme, and you can check it out here: http://www.ustmamiya.com/swingfit/

The Motore in the TM is the weakest of those three, and in this case 'made for' is a big drop off from the original. 
So it really depends what suits you. If you have a decent swing speed and can play, I would tend to steer clear of the TM Motore. The Fubuki is a good shaft and would probably be my personal preference. In fact, I am looking around to see if there are any bargains in 630s now that the new driver is soon coming out, and may pick one up myself.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info Ethan.

Definatley agree as regards to he Fubuki shaft. Hitting it really well in my 5 wood just now so it seems the logical choice to add it into my driver and hybrid too.

I'm still going to hit both, just to see if there is a decernable difference in feel as well as the other factors you mentioned.

Thanks again Ethan :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought the MP630 a few weeks ago after trying the Fubuki shaft, feels much better han the grafallo red low launch I had in the Titleist. The Fubuki feels like you can do more with it if that makes sense.

The MP630 is around Â£70 now Ethan, bargain!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2012)

One further question Ethan.

With you advising that the TM Motore is probably the worse out of the 3 shafts. How would the Fubuki play against it flex wise?

I'm guessing a touch firmer?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 23, 2012)

Gareth said:



			One further question Ethan.

With you advising that the TM Motore is probably the worse out of the 3 shafts. How would the Fubuki play against it flex wise?

I'm guessing a touch firmer?
		
Click to expand...

The made for TM Motore is not very firm, so the Fubuki should be a good bit firmer.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Ethan.

That may go along way in helping me gain a little more control through my swing.

Thanks again Ethan


----------

